# HE HAS GONE AND DONE IT ... Yes am shouting



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I am over the moon my boy DD has covered his first girl tonight 

At first it was a bit hit and miss And i thought he wasn't going to do the do sideways mating is never a good option ... But within 30 mins he found his feet 

My maiden queen has been wonderful didnt batter him too much 

So if all goes to plan we will be expecting tiny paw around valentines day 

Am one very very proud mummy .. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Although I am in Dog Chat and GC more, I occasionally come along to Cat Chat 

I wish you and your maiden queen all the best and look forward to seeing the kittens next year!

Congratulations


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Bless him  I have this vision in my minds eye , I can't rid it lol ..... And on that note CONGRATULATIONS .... How exciting  xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very, very jealous! How old is he? Is this his first attempt?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo :thumbup: Hope all goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Very, very jealous! How old is he? Is this his first attempt?


16 months Carly and yes it was first time really .. I put her in this morning for a few hours but he was just grabing her and was to high up but had the motion he didnt like being put in position at all

This evening within a hour he had covered her twice .. Second time she just let him no grabbing at all ... But she battered him

Both eaten and fast asleep now


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> Bless him  I have this vision in my minds eye , I can't rid it lol ..... And on that note CONGRATULATIONS .... How exciting  xx


I had my hands over my eyes ... Lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Great news, hoping you have pitter patter paws for valentines. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, some people have all the luck! Mine is still at the grabbing and too high up stage, and he won't let me reposition him either.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> 16 months Carly and yes it was first time really .. I put her in this morning for a few hours but he was just grabing her and was to high up but had the motion he didnt like being put in position at all
> 
> This evening within a hour he had covered her twice .. Second time she just let him no grabbing at all ... But she battered him
> 
> Both eaten and fast asleep now


I often pop into this section to keep up with the news and learn a little cos I know nothing about breeding.... This description has really made me smile! The 'language' used is so polite!!!!!!! :biggrin: Congratulations and fingers crossed


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Man, some people have all the luck! Mine is still at the grabbing and too high up stage, and he won't let me reposition him either.


Took him a few hours to get the spot being a div . I didn't stress just left them to it and kept my distance . Took her out this morning for a break put her back in this afternoon within 2 mins he covered her again .. No stopping this boy lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I often pop into this section to keep up with the news and learn a little cos I know nothing about breeding.... This description has really made me smile! The 'language' used is so polite!!!!!!! :biggrin: Congratulations and fingers crossed


Lol. .. Thank you .. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

just thought mrs does this man your not doing the tica show?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> just thought mrs does this man your not doing the tica show?


It going to be really close ... May have to rearrange for march at brigg ...

My sturdi cat show thing came today too ...


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww very happy for all concerned , best wishes xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It going to be really close ... May have to rearrange for march at brigg ...
> 
> My sturdi cat show thing came today too ...


You as$ :hand:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> You as$ :hand:


If she has them on day 65 that will be the 12th I think , so should be ok.. I will book them both in

Is the flyer out yet ?..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> If she has them on day 65 that will be the 12th I think , so should be ok.. I will book them both in
> 
> Is the flyer out yet ?..


What if you dont go though it will be a waste of money


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> If she has them on day 65 that will be the 12th I think , so should be ok.. I will book them both in
> 
> Is the flyer out yet ?..


I dont know if flyer is out yet


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> What if you dont go though it will be a waste of money


It's only money ... Am really looking forward to it tho .. Unless we can rearrange


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It's only money ... Am really looking forward to it tho .. Unless we can rearrange


ill inbox you tomoz..very tired tonight.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ill inbox you tomoz..very tired tonight.


You get some rest .. You must to shattered with Jesse and kits ...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You've gotta come!!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> You've gotta come!!!


Fingers cross she takes and has them before that weekend ... Sods bloody law

I really want to and will do everything in my power to be there. Missed out this year with one thing and another


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well he has done his job I hope .. Just wants to snuggle with her now .. Seen them do it five times so hope that's Enuff ... Don't think am gonna see anymore action now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

```

```



Cosmills said:


> Well he has done his job I hope .. Just wants to snuggle with her now .. Seen them do it five times so hope that's Enuff ... Don't think am gonna see anymore action now


Thats why you take her out for a bit for a few then put them back together as the males sometimes loose interest works with my boys anyway.

How many days they been together?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Thats why you take her out for a bit for a few then put them back together as the males sometimes loose interest works with my boys anyway.
> ...


Took her out this morning at 7 put her back in at 1. .. Gave them a few hours then took her out again. .. His eye is sore again so that could be putting him off


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Monday afternoon Sara


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No more then. They've had their 48 hrs.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She has been out all day, put her back in at tea time .. He has got his mojo back.. But she has had enuff now ... So that's it... The waiting begins


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Poor guy. Having his personal life splashed across the Internet.

Shocked and appalled


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Poor guy. Having his personal life splashed across the Internet.
> 
> Shocked and appalled


Lol ... I think he is very proud of himself ... You should see the british stomp now ... Head held high x


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I bet you are so pleased with him! He's a lovely looking boy so bet you get some cute kitties . I've just got my two girlies at the moment but hope to have my own boy in the future. I was just wondering what the average age is that they start to become interested? I imagine it varies a fair bit but I'd love to know how long others have had to wait


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

We're currently at 18 months and still waiting. Fluffs are stupid though.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I bet it must get frustrating for you Carly! Does he show any signs of interest? Bet it's quite a relief when you have a stud boy and he finally does the deed!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It was a great feeling I was jumping for joy...sad I know

He started showing signs when he was 11 months old ... Weeing on things and if I took a girl out the cattery he would go mental ... For the past few months his weeing has become worst in his area so that was the sign he was maturing fast 

Lucky he dose not spray in the house so he can come in ,, but you know he as been in ... He stinks lol 

He does not woo his girls, it's bish bash bosh.. I have told him to woo them , na not interested lol 

I sure I will get some great kits out him ...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, he shows a lot of interest, bless him, and is very willing. He's at the draping stage, and very occasionally manages to get a successful mating, but it's only once or twice before he loses his mojo, and my girls appear to be the type who need repeated matings to stimulate egg production. He's happy to hop on though if there's a girl in call and she's willing, but as i say, he just drapes for a bit, then hops off and comes squeaking to find me to tell me all about how clever he is. He'll get there though. The fluffs are such a slow maturing breed that it's not uncommon for a boy to hit 2 before he starts working.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Next one that calls , get him in... Lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

He's got access to all of them when they're calling, as I want to give him plenty of practice.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Yey!!!! when do we find out if there are more pretty kitties for me to drool over? What a clever boy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Couple of weeks should know for sure. .. Valentines litter x


----------

